# Help Damaged My Strela 23 Jewel Cronograph.



## riley4821 (Jan 5, 2006)

evening all.my first post...like a fool i wore my strela 23 jewel cronograph to work and managed to put a scratch on the glass.its bad and is noticeable.got a great deal,bought from australia on e bay Â£115 with p/p...i am gutted..can any body put me in the right direction to get it replaced.also computer numpty,how do you get your photos on your postings...regards.ian


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Good evening Ian and welcome









Bummer about the Strela







I've got one and its a favourite of mine.

Coming at the problem a slightly different way, rather than replacing the mineral crystal, have you considered polishing it?

If you Google "diamond polishing paste" you'll get a bunch of returns that will quickly take you to UK suppliers of the stuff. It generally comes in small syringes and varying grades. I've had alot of success with the "standard" grade, followed up with some "fine" grade. Within a very few minutes, by hand, it had completed removed a pretty decent scratch in the mineral crystal on O&W Divers watch I have.

I think the going rate is about a fiver a tube or thereabouts. Ideally the replacement route is probably the "best" route, (it might even be cheaper when you take P&P on the pastes into account) but this is certainly an alternative that works. I'm sure one of the chaps will be by soon with some advice as to where a new crystal can be sourced.

Good luck with it and let us know how you get along.

Rich


----------



## riley4821 (Jan 5, 2006)

r1ch said:


> Good evening Ian and welcome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum

CLICK THE LINK BELOW FOR HOW TO UPLOAD PICTURES

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...t=0#entry143215


----------

